# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  harter Thai Horrorfilm

## schiene

scheint ja nen recht harter Film zu sein.....
[youtube:3c2f2zh8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=llaO-qjfpR4[/youtube:3c2f2zh8]

----------


## schiene

Der Film wurde in Thailand zensiert und entschärft!!Wer ihn unzensiert noch bekommen sollte,sowas wird in Sammlerkreisen gut bezahlt.

----------


## Robert

Na, wenn Du dann mal die Version hast kannst Du die ja mal rumgehen lassen...   ::

----------


## schiene

> Na, wenn Du dann mal die Version hast kannst Du die ja mal rumgehen lassen...


werde mich im März 2010 mal in Thailand nach dem Film erkundigen und paar Stück zum Weiterverkauf besorgen.

----------


## Robert

> Zitat von Robert
> 
> Na, wenn Du dann mal die Version hast kannst Du die ja mal rumgehen lassen...  
> 
> 
> werde mich im März 2010 mal in Thailand nach dem Film erkundigen und paar Stück zum Weiterverkauf besorgen.


Na dann halt im Anschluß mal eine bis Bad Homburg fest  :: 
(Ich hoffe, es ist zumindest ein englischer Untertitel drauf)

----------


## pit

Sind ja schon ein paar brutale Ausschnitte. Aber sollte einer ne Zigarette rauchen, dann wird das bestimmt abgedeckt!   ::  

Gruß Pit
 ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Ob ich noch mal Nudelsuppe esse?

----------


## odd

Würde ich nicht überbewerten, wenn ich bedenke, welche Filme im Vormittagsfernsehen im Kabelfernsehen gezeigt werden.

Trotzdem werde ich beim nächsten Guidiow-Essen genau beobachten, was in den Teller kommt.  ::

----------


## schiene

Ich habe den Film vorgestern bekommen und mir angeschaut.Vermutlich handelte es sich um eine zensierte Fassung da der Film wohl im Original auf den Index kam.Das härteste im Film ist,bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen auch in dem Trailer zu sehen.Lustig fand ich das jedesmal wenn eine Zigarette zu sehen war(und wenn es nur paar Sekunden waren)in dicker fetter Schrift ein Hinweis auf die Schädlichkeit des Rauchens kam.
Der Film fängt ziemlich langweilig an und lebt von schnellen Schnitten sowie von Vor und Rückblendungen des Verlaufs.Zeitweis schon bissel deftig aber da hab ich schon härteres gesehen.
Er war auf Thai,aber selbst wenn man nix versteht ist das für die Handlung auch nicht wichtig.
Fazit:hab ihn gesehen und das wars.
ps.
Es ist eine DVD mit Ländercode und somit auf den meisten DVD Playern von uns nicht abspielbar.

----------


## Bagsida

Hab den "Meatgrinder" auf Deutsch und scheint unzensiert zu sein - na ja, scheint nun nicht gerade als Werbung für die Suppenküchen geeignet zu sein   ::

----------

